# My 1st and 2nd planted tank



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

30gal Rimless and fluval spec 3


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking very luscious! May I ask where did you get the algae inhibitor thing? I found it on eBay but I'm trying to see if I can source one outside of it.


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Bought it from amazon.ca


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Dou said:


> Looking very luscious! May I ask where did you get the algae inhibitor thing? I found it on eBay but I'm trying to see if I can source one outside of it.


Try look for version 2 with upgraded mesh


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Mr bighead said:


> Try look for version 2 with upgraded mesh


Thanks! Is it the Twinstar Nano?


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Dou said:


> Thanks! Is it the Twinstar Nano?


No, it's chihiros doctor


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! When you dry started your 30g rimless, is that a timed sprinkler (white) I see? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

mysticalnet said:


> Very nice! When you dry started your 30g rimless, is that a timed sprinkler (white) I see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, 3 hours timer


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful job on the Mystical Mountains setup. This tank has structure. You have a great eye for landscaping!


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice Tanks!


----------

